# Young Family moving to Dubai! :)



## Rukaiya (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi everyone,
Mind sharing advice and tips ?
My husband , my daughter and I are moving to Dubai in December
I would like an 2 bed apartement in a walkable area and which has good public transport links? 
Originally from Paris and having lived in NY an London I like the option of not having to drive to run some errands. I've to dubai and it didnt seem very pedestrian friendly ?
So any neighbourhood you would recommend in particular? 
I like Dubai marina it has the metro/ restaurants/ not too far from the beach , can take the metro the the mall etc ...
JLT is nice too but im afraid that they might be a bit expensive?
Is 100 000 aed a reasonable budget?



Thanks for all of your replies in advance!


----------



## Nanthanee (Aug 16, 2013)

100,000 can get you a low quality of towers in Dubai Marina and JLT. The housing price in Dubai is now climbing a lot, especially in winter time.

Living in Dubai, car is necessary especially for family. Car and gas is cheap in Dubai, comparing o the cab cost. Public Transfer in Dubai is a nightmare except for the metro, that clean, fast, convenient and on schedule.

I hope this is help


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Half the year you will not want to walk outside very far at all and for half of that you won't even want to go outside. Its not 'unfriendly' but at certain long times of the year, its thoroughly unpleasant.

London and Paris - 30 degrees maximum in summer, NY similar at the peak. Here its 45 degrees for days on end and over 35 for two or three months without respite 9including the night)

Unless you were born in a similar climate, then walking a lot simply isn't an option. And even less so for young kids, depending upon your daughters age.


----------



## Rukaiya (Aug 21, 2013)

You are absolutely right perhaps only early in morning or in in the evening 
But certainly not during the day and my daughter will be one .
So car it is!

Any other areas suggestions?


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

2 bedrooms on Sh. Zayed Rd, walking distance to small shops, coffee shops, cafes, metro, and restaurants start around 105,000 for older apartments. I had looked at one 2 bed in my current building (I'm in a one bed) for that price that was great, we just couldn't afford it.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

How old is your daughter? Wouldn't you want to live in an area that's close to school? If you have a child that's of school-going age, I'd recommend placing that on priority first. Malls, restaurants, etc are all secondary.


----------



## Rukaiya (Aug 21, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> How old is your daughter? Wouldn't you want to live in an area that's close to school? If you have a child that's of school-going age, I'd recommend placing that on priority first. Malls, restaurants, etc are all secondary.


She is going to be 1 and staying with a Nanny


----------

